# applying for temporary visa in san diego



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello

I am applying soon and I am wondering about some of the required documents.

The consulate site for my city asks for bank statements, is it okay if I just give them the statement summary which shows how much I received in deposits and balances? Each statement is 4 pages long so I don't want to print out 40+ pages if I don't need them.

the consulate of my city also requests a typed letter asking "_specifying the purpose of your entry in Mexico. The letter should include your request to have_ _Temporary Resident_ _Visa, where do you work, your salary, date of travel and port of entry, address in the United State, and the address that you will have in Mexico."_ is this absolutely necessary? On other consulate sites, it doesn't say that's a requirement, and I won't have an address until I move down there.

I'm applying from san Diego Mexican consulate so if anyone has gone through there I would greatly appreciate any advice. thanks!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I know nothing about San Diego.
When we went through the process we gathered up all the things we thought we needed and made a trial run at the consulate. We might have even had an appt. It was nice because we formed a sort of relationship with the guy at the window and when we returned next time it was a breeze.
I don't remember being asked a lot of the things you mention, but I know we needed a good conduct letter from our local law enforcement, which I don't see you mention.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> I know nothing about San Diego.
> When we went through the process we gathered up all the things we thought we needed and made a trial run at the consulate. We might have even had an appt. It was nice because we formed a sort of relationship with the guy at the window and when we returned next time it was a breeze.
> I don't remember being asked a lot of the things you mention, but I know we needed a good conduct letter from our local law enforcement, which I don't see you mention.


yeah i have an appointment. I have looked on san diego consulates website and the main mexico consulate website and neither of them say a law enforcement letter is needed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been a Mexican citizen for a few years and before that I had a permanent visa, so it has been about a dozen years since I had to apply for a visa. But back then they did require a formal letter requesting the visa in addition to the other documents. In the offices here in Mexico, they had form letters that you could use. I suggest you use the address of the hotel or AirBnB that you expect to use when you first arrive. It will be okay if it changes. In fact, you will be required to notify Migración anytime your address changes in any event.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

TundraGreen said:


> I have been a Mexican citizen for a few years and before that I had a permanent visa, so it has been about a dozen years since I had to apply for a visa. But back then they did require a formal letter requesting the visa in addition to the other documents. In the offices here in Mexico, they had form letters that you could use. I suggest you use the address of the hotel or AirBnB that you expect to use when you first arrive. It will be okay if it changes. In fact, you will be required to notify Migración anytime your address changes in any event.


Thanks for your input. Can you find this letter on google? i couldnt. The website just says "Original Letter typed addressed to the Consulate General of Mexico" Im not sure how to write this properly. Okay i guess i could use the airbnb address, that would be okay even if i havent booked a stay there yet?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

They were pretty rudimentary, maybe replace 'continuar' with 'iniciar' and change the wording a bit to reflect a new request.

Guadalajara 27 de enero de 2009

SECRETARÍA DE GOBERNACION
INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE MIGRACION
OFICINAS CENTRALES

P R E S E N T E

*ASUNTO: Continuar LA ESTANCIA EN MÉXICO*

Yo, [your name], bajo protesta de decir verdad manifiesto que subsisten las condiciones por las cuales me fue otorgada la característica migratoria y continuo realizando las mismas actividades. 



Gracias,
[your name]


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

TundraGreen said:


> They were pretty rudimentary, maybe replace 'continuar' with 'iniciar' and change the wording a bit to reflect a new request.
> 
> Guadalajara 27 de enero de 2009
> 
> ...


awesome thank you, so do i have to write it in spainish? it doesnt say anything about language preference


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

jbap said:


> awesome thank you, so do i have to write it in spainish? it doesnt say anything about language preference


Yeah, it has to be in Spanish AFAIK. But in my case, the first thing they did was set the letter aside, they didn't even glance at it. It's no biggie, what is important, are your financials. That was a couple of years ago and not in San Diego (was in Oxnard). If you're not quite up to it in Spanish, just have a friend write it or even google translate if it's really simple.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

xolo said:


> Yeah, it has to be in Spanish AFAIK. But in my case, the first thing they did was set the letter aside, they didn't even glance at it. It's no biggie, what is important, are your financials. That was a couple of years ago and not in San Diego (was in Oxnard). If you're not quite up to it in Spanish, just have a friend write it or even google translate if it's really simple.


okay, thats surprising. I wouldnt have thought that the consulate in america would require you to write a letter in spainish, especially when they dont require the rest of the documents in spainish. No where on the site does it state that it must be in spainish but i guess i dont know.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It may be different at the consulates, but at Immigration in Mexico, when you are there for steps like finalizing or renewing your visa, or getting work authorization or changing employer, etc., if you need to submit a letter in Spanish, you can ask for a template that you can copy and just fill in your details.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

maesonna said:


> It may be different at the consulates, but at Immigration in Mexico, when you are there for steps like finalizing or renewing your visa, or getting work authorization or changing employer, etc., if you need to submit a letter in Spanish, you can ask for a template that you can copy and just fill in your details.


Ok thank you. Yeah I kinda figured the documents inside Mexico would need to be in Spanish but didn't think that's how it would be at the consulate in the states. However I'll probably just take my letter and translate it and bring both copies


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Others understand Mexican culture far better than I, but I've noticed that Mexicans are pretty polite and formal in all written communication. In Whatsapp chat, for instance, people don't just jump in with a message or question as if you're continuing a conversation that you've been having off and on for a year, even though you have been. They start with a minimum of Hello, Good Day, sometimes adding Sr. if the relationship isn't equal. Maybe even asking after your health if they are about to bring up a difficult subject. In many cultures its rude to jump straight to the point, and some introductory chit-chat is required. Americans are stereotyped around the world as being abrupt and skipping pleasantries. I understand the cover letter requirement as part of all that.

All the "procedures" that I've been through with INM or the consulate required me to have a cover letter showing proper respect for the head official who has ultimate sign-off authority on the paperwork. And the lower-level people checking and accepting the forms do insist on it. And _of course _it must be in Spanish, because you are asking for something from them and their language is Spanish so you should show proper respect for the person you are entreating.

Whether they accept the summary bank statement or want the transaction history will be up to the individual person accepting your application, and will vary from consulate to consulate and perhaps even among different people at that same consulate. They want to see money coming in (income) and be able to tell where it's coming from, and be able to determine whether you will continue to get that income when you are in Mexico, e.g. so they can tell you will have money to live on without working in Mexico (since your temporary residency won't permit working).


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

eastwind said:


> Others understand Mexican culture far better than I, but I've noticed that Mexicans are pretty polite and formal in all written communication. In Whatsapp chat, for instance, people don't just jump in with a message or question as if you're continuing a conversation that you've been having off and on for a year, even though you have been. They start with a minimum of Hello, Good Day, sometimes adding Sr. if the relationship isn't equal. Maybe even asking after your health if they are about to bring up a difficult subject. In many cultures its rude to jump straight to the point, and some introductory chit-chat is required. Americans are stereotyped around the world as being abrupt and skipping pleasantries. I understand the cover letter requirement as part of all that.
> 
> All the "procedures" that I've been through with INM or the consulate required me to have a cover letter showing proper respect for the head official who has ultimate sign-off authority on the paperwork. And the lower-level people checking and accepting the forms do insist on it. And _of course _it must be in Spanish, because you are asking for something from them and their language is Spanish so you should show proper respect for the person you are entreating.
> 
> Whether they accept the summary bank statement or want the transaction history will be up to the individual person accepting your application, and will vary from consulate to consulate and perhaps even among different people at that same consulate. They want to see money coming in (income) and be able to tell where it's coming from, and be able to determine whether you will continue to get that income when you are in Mexico, e.g. so they can tell you will have money to live on without working in Mexico (since your temporary residency won't permit working).


I don't understand why it's "of course" it must be in Spanish. The application and all other documents are English. No where on the requirement list does it say the letter to the consulate must be in Spanish. I'm not complaining but your comment "of course it must be" seemed a little snarky, it's not evident that it must be. I can understand that for the INM office but not the consulate.

Even if they look at my transactions for the deposits they will never be able to understand where they come from.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

I wanted to update in case it helps anyone. I went to my appt early, they called me in the building, because of covid you wait outside, once i got up there i realized i forgot my passport, but thankfully the woman in charge was very nice and started the process and told me to bring it back at lunch, i did, and they processed and stamped my passport with the visa about an hour later. Pretty easy and not as bad as it seemed. I don't think she even read the letter, it didn't matter if it was in English or Spanish, i brought both and she said the English one is fine.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

I am trying to confirm one thing, however. Everywhere i read online says i have 6 months to go to Mexico and 30 days once im in Mexico to start the "canje" process through the immigration office in Mexico to get the actual visa card. I don't know if i miss heard the lady but she said something about having 30 days to use it and go to Mexico, im not sure if she meant i have to actually go to Mexico in 30 days or i have 30 days to go to the office in Mexico and start the process for the visa card, which is what i keep reading is that you have 6 months to go to Mexico and 30 days to start the visa card process in Mexico. The visa stamp says valid for 6 months, so i am assuming i miss heard the lady and have 6 months to go to Mexico.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

jbap said:


> i keep reading is that you have 6 months to go to Mexico and 30 days to start the visa card process in Mexico.


Yes, everything I’ve read is consistent with this. 
When you enter Mexico, you are supposed to fill out the same FMM form that tourists fill out. It’s very important that the form gets marked “CANJE” (exchange) and not “tourist” by the immigration official who is checking you into the country. You have to be alert that the official understands that you are entering with pre-approval for a visa, not as a tourist. If you enter as a tourist, i.e. with the wrong notation on your form, it cancels your visa pre-approval.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Looking back at my visa from a few years ago, the top line is:
Lugar de Expedicion/Place of issue, Feche de Expedicion/Date of Issue, Validez/Validity

The second line has SEATTLE (in my case) and two dates. The second date should be six months from the first. You have until the date in that upper right hand corner of the visa to enter Mexico using that visa.

When you arrive you will fill out the same form that all tourists fill out. It has a top half and a bottom half, and you fill out both, they keep one have and give you back the other half.

I have one, and I'd show you a picture of the whole thing, but it's already filled out with my particulars. Nevertheless, I'm attaching a picture of the bottom of the form, the lower of the two official use gray boxes.










When you go through immigration at the airport on your way into mexico, or by land, when the guy stamps your passport, you must make sure that the official checks the CANJE box I circled in red. If he instead checks any of the other boxes you will be completely screwed up, to the point of having to leave the country and start over. 

This may be urban legend, but I was warned about that on this very forum before I came, so I hereby pass the legend to you (looks like I wasn't even quick enough, we all believe this). Somebody apparently once hit an agent who was on autopilot and got messed up. It might help to hand him your passport opened to the page of the visa, just to be sure he sees it.

You will note that the CANJE box is in a section marked "estancia maxima 30 days". He's not supposed to write more than "30" in the dias/days box. If he writes less (he shouldn't) then however much he gives you is the time you have to get your canje paperwork accepted. 

When I say "accepted" I mean you have to not only visit the INM office, but have all the papers you need set up to their satisfaction, including request cover letter (in spanish), financial documents, and forms. When they "accept" your application, they collect this card with the CANJE check and give you a different permission to stay on a sheet of paper that says you're in the CANJE process. If you don't get that piece of paper from them before your time on the card runs out then oops, you're not legal anymore, and I don't know what happens. 

It depends a lot on the INM office you deal with, some are easy, some are busy and difficult. But I'd try to have 15 days left on your estancia maxima when you first show up at your INM office for your first day of standing in line to try and get your paperwork accepted. Because getting it accepted that day is like hitting a home run in the major leagues. Most people are going to strike out.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

maesonna said:


> Yes, everything I’ve read is consistent with this.
> When you enter Mexico, you are supposed to fill out the same FMM form that tourists fill out. It’s very important that the form gets marked “CANJE” (exchange) and not “tourist” by the immigration official who is checking you into the country. You have to be alert that the official understands that you are entering with pre-approval for a visa, not as a tourist. If you enter as a tourist, i.e. with the wrong notation on your form, it cancels your visa pre-approval.


ok great thank you, do i just ask them to check the "canje" box so theey dont mess it up?


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

eastwind said:


> Looking back at my visa from a few years ago, the top line is:
> Lugar de Expedicion/Place of issue, Feche de Expedicion/Date of Issue, Validez/Validity
> 
> The second line has SEATTLE (in my case) and two dates. The second date should be six months from the first. You have until the date in that upper right hand corner of the visa to enter Mexico using that visa.
> ...


much appreciated! i have heard of that legend as well and i will just have to ask them or remind them i there for the canje process. thank you for your help. i will be heading to the immigration office the first week im there so hopefully everything works out well. i will be in ensenada so im not sure which office i will be going to but im sure i can figure it out.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

They usually ask you how long you are staying. If they do, you can reply "canje". If they don't, then I expect they already figured it out correctly.

The whole thing is one of those risks that is very low probability but very high impact and has a low-cost mitigation strategy (check the card when he gives it back to you, object immediately if wrong). So it's worth the effort to do the mitigation even though the odds are low you'll need it.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

eastwind said:


> They usually ask you how long you are staying. If they do, you can reply "canje". If they don't, then I expect they already figured it out correctly.
> 
> The whole thing is one of those risks that is very low probability but very high impact and has a low-cost mitigation strategy (check the card when he gives it back to you, object immediately if wrong). So it's worth the effort to do the mitigation even though the odds are low you'll need it.


ok cool, thank you very much. I am sure it will go smoothly.


----------



## Exciter (Apr 27, 2016)

jbap said:


> ok cool, thank you very much. I am sure it will go smoothly.


Wow, such great information on this thread, thanks to all who contributed. Jbap, if I may ask you a question. I am also going to be going thru the San Diego consulate, but probably not until between May and July (have to tie things up here first). How did you go about getting the appointment and how long out was it booked? Since I have 6 months to enter Mexico once approved, I could safely start the process now if it takes ages to get an appointment. On the other hand, if appointments are readily available, it would probably be wiser to wait, just to give myself a greater time frame to close affairs here.


----------



## jbap (Jan 20, 2021)

Exciter said:


> Wow, such great information on this thread, thanks to all who contributed. Jbap, if I may ask you a question. I am also going to be going thru the San Diego consulate, but probably not until between May and July (have to tie things up here first). How did you go about getting the appointment and how long out was it booked? Since I have 6 months to enter Mexico once approved, I could safely start the process now if it takes ages to get an appointment. On the other hand, if appointments are readily available, it would probably be wiser to wait, just to give myself a greater time frame to close affairs here.


sure, just search for the san diego consulate website and under the requirements for whatever visa you will be applying for is an email, they tell you to email that email address and request for an appointment, they will send you a booking link to pick an appointment, for me they had appts the next week. additionally, dont worry if they dont answer right away because they took days to answer my email.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Exciter said:


> Wow, such great information on this thread, thanks to all who contributed. Jbap, if I may ask you a question. I am also going to be going thru the San Diego consulate, but probably not until between May and July (have to tie things up here first). How did you go about getting the appointment and how long out was it booked? Since I have 6 months to enter Mexico once approved, I could safely start the process now if it takes ages to get an appointment. On the other hand, if appointments are readily available, it would probably be wiser to wait, just to give myself a greater time frame to close affairs here.


Things change over time (take this with a grain of salt) but at one point we were at the consulate, I'm not sure if it was our 'trial run' or the real attempt - but making small talk we said to the agent - yes we are heading down to Mexico for another house hunting trip next week. He said - well then you don't want to receive the visa until you intend to go to Mexico and not exit until you have completed the process at INM. The visa pre-approval you get at the consulate is good for one entry. (Yes - there might be a special circumstance letter you can submit if you need to leave for an emergency.) Otherwise you may have to begin the process from the beginning. In these days of covid I have no idea how long the INM process is currently.

I'm not sure that is applicable in your situation - just a heads up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

MangoTango said:


> Things change over time . . . The visa pre-approval you get at the consulate is good for one entry. (Yes - there might be a special circumstance letter you can submit if you need to leave for an emergency.) Otherwise you may have to begin the process from the beginning. In these days of covid I have no idea how long the INM process is currently.


I also benefited from experienced comments on this forum about the Visa process. The consulate "pre-approval" is good for one entry . . . In my case I needed the "permission letter" from INM to exit the country (for USA personal reasons), AND return within 60 days . . . to pickup my Residente Temporal visa CARD. I was diligent in getting the letter stamped when exiting ( TiJuana via CBX and stamped when returning to enter Mexico. The letter has submitted to INM, and due to my length of absence my CARD was waiting for me . . . happy day.

((( I recall with my "pre-approved" consulate visa, I did also have 6 months to enter Mexico from the date on the consulate visa attached to my passport. )))

((( another emphasis on mine, upon my renewal of my Residente Temporal visa I remained in country . . . once all their required forms were received (financials, letter, utility bill, and I don't recall any others ALL in espanol . . . ) it took approximately 3 weeks in San Cristobal de Las Casas. PRE COVID-19 enero 2020 )))

I have two more years before I will do the renewal OR Residente Permanente . . . and will learn then what the "new" requirements are. ALSO, my espanol is getting better, BUT I hired my language teacher ( local Chiapian ) to expedite, translate, and assist me with the INM officers . . . which helped tremendously


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

When I went through the INM process the first time, INM would only give me a one-year expiration RT. After the one year, the lower-level person reviewing the forms ("information desk") tried to push me into a one-year renewal, but I simply ignored her and checked the box on my paperwork to request a 3-year renewal. When I turned in the papers I think a different person took them, without comment on 1 vs 3 years, and I got the 3 years approved with no problems. Then this past fall that 3-yr RT ran out and I had to go through the process to get the RP. 

If you can short-circuit the 4-year wait and get RP earlier, more power to you, sooner done and less work. Some people are able to say the right things when they have their appointment at the embassy/consulate to get put on track for an immediate RP. Very lucky for them. But if they won't give you an RP before you do the full 4 years on RT, then at least try to get the 3-year RT when you renew. (I don't think its possible for the first 'canje' RT to get anything but a one-year from INM, but always YMMV).

Note that the one-page passport entry permit you get in your passport says right on it whether you're on the RT or RP track. It's the embassy/consulate where you get the stamp that decides, not INM later. INM will only do what the stamp says.

If you do use up the full 4 years on RT, the process to request an RP is a special one (application for RP on account of exhausting 4 years). There's a special pull-down choice on the electronic form and a special form cover letter where you say why you're requesting the change. The best thing is there are no financial solvency requirements, it's pretty much automatic after 4 years. Proving the finances to their satisfaction, and getting the paperwork in order to do that, (and one time I had to get my bank statements translated) was an extra hassle that I didn't have when I finally applied for RP.

If you are choosing between asking for RP and RT, the tradeoff is that with the RT you can have a US car on a temporary import permit. That would be pretty useful for someone snowbirding and driving down and back a lot. But straight-to-RP is definitely less hassle with INM and cheaper in the long run.


----------

